# to wii or not to wii



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Am thinking of getting a Wii but have never had one before & DH is pretty anti most computer games.

For those of you that have one are they really worth it? Do you really use it lots? If you have a  LO can they use it too?

Any reccs for good games to buy if we get one, thinking of getting the wii fit thing too


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i have one and we dont have or have ever had any other type of console, we used it loads at first and now only really use it when people are round or there is nothing on tv.  The wii fit is relly good and i will be using it again after i have had the baby.

Kate


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Against my better judgement I bought one for DH when they first came out as he was gagging for one for his birthday, it has been the most used item in our house after the toilet  .  Its always on, he uses it alone, its mighty good fun when friends come round and yes you can teach LO's to use it quite easily.  I have to say being a complete game-a-phobe even I can work out how to use it...

As for the Wii fit I thinks its a waste of money if you want to get fit, but if you want to play on it/use at parties etc then its a cracking gadget  

R
x


----------

